

Github Down - germs12
http://github.com

======
yan
I used to not really understand why GitHub being down sent people into a
fervor, since you know, git is distributed and you can just work without it.

But then just a few minutes ago, a 'brew update' failed because the recipes
are hosted on github. Then, 'opam install' failed (which is why I was updating
brew) because it too, is on Github. Then I went searching for build failures,
and the answer was in a GitHub issue thread, with a link to a pull request
that fixed the issue.

No, I don't have a solution to doing this better, but man do you feel the
fragility of these systems when one component goes down.

~~~
bch
The solution is making a proper release instead foisting development issues
onto end users. Repeat after me: A repository is not a release.

------
Daviey
isitdownforeveryone or is this hacker news?

~~~
asattarmd
[http://isup.me/github.com](http://isup.me/github.com). Down for everyone

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Works for me!

(Scotland)

------
jedanbik
Works for me [Chapel Hill, NC, USA]

------
bluem
in and out (Chicago)

